# Trad Briefcase needed



## Markh58 (Jan 21, 2005)

First of all let me say that this is the most comprehensive site for "Trad" advise I've ever seen. I'm not new to Ask Andy's site, but always felt a bit out of step with the rest of the Euro crowd with Winsor knots, and spread collars. I mean no disrespect to these fine Gents. I'm just glad to be among a group of American gentlemen that love the American tradition of the Trad look. 

Now that I've testified to my gratitude to all of you for your splendid advise, a request. I've worn out my old briefcase. (15+yrs old) Any suggestions on a replacement in keeping with my trad wardrobe? Web-sites or retail shops?


----------



## familyman (Sep 9, 2005)

https://www.customhide.com/
Great bags at very good prices. I'm very happy with mine.


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

I think the Coach bags are pretty nice.


----------



## arturostevens (Feb 6, 2007)

There is one granddaddy of classic brief cases that towers above many. The classic Breiefbag by Jack Georges. Google Jack Georges and you will see why I say this. Now admittedly I am a lawyer and may have different uses than you, but what a wonderful, classic, and yes TRAD brief bag, even if not frequented on the Ivy campuses of America. This is lawyer/business trad at its best.


----------



## tripreed (Dec 8, 2005)

OK, I'm not sure if this is actual useful advice, but I felt like a little bit of bragging. Inspired by the 1945 Army Briefcase from Customhide (pictured here)

I was able to pick up this one on Ebay (made by Korchmar, whoever they are)










While the Customhide bags really do seem like a bargain, they are out of my price range at the moment so I think this one should hold me over for a while.


----------



## bigCat (Jun 10, 2005)

Hartmann.

https://www.hartmann.com/shop/products.asp?type=BriefCases&collection=D-Beltingleather

BTW, this is the first time I saw jack Georges, and they do look great, in deed.


----------



## arturostevens (Feb 6, 2007)

that customhide is GORGEOUS


----------



## Coolidge24 (Mar 21, 2005)

Well the True Trad briefcase isn't a briefcase at all...it's one of these puppies

https://www.buyonlinenow.com/photo2.asp?photo=EJ052061.jpg&width=225

Gradually it becomes tattered and wet from the rain. You put post it notes on it and telephone numbers with no names, and test out pens, and cross out old clients. There was a marvelous shot of New Haven attorney Hugh Keefe this summer coming down the courthouse steps, navy sack suit, white button down, and a bulging accordion folder tucked under his right arm.

But if that's not your thing, then go with a soft or hardshell in either brown or grey. Not much in grey around now from what I've seen. Anything that says "look at my beautiful briefcase" is out of line. That sort of thing goes along with Ferraris.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

tripreed said:


> I was able to pick up this one on Ebay (made by Korchmar, whoever they are)


Korchmar is the company that owns Altas as well as Schlesinger.

What's your budget, and what type of case are you looking for?

Last year I purchased the Atlas flap over briefbag in tan belting leather from London Luggage, but it looks like Classic Luggage may have a better price now. You can see pictures of my Atlas here.

You might also consider the Atlas topframe briefcase:










Hartmann and Schlesinger are also good options going both directions on the price spectrum. Consider belting leather as it will be more durable long term, but more expensive.

If you show some patience, you can also do quite well on ebay with a vintage bag, or even a newer one. Trip certainly did well from all appearances, and I've purchased some very nice bags on ebay as well.

The Jack Georges bag looks nice, but I was unaware of its towering status.


----------



## arturostevens (Feb 6, 2007)

I may have waxed a bit eloquent about Jacques George, but the price at $550 or so seems pretty good for the quality you get. Basically a lifer bag.


----------



## Intrepid (Feb 20, 2005)

*Peal and Co.*

The ultimate is the Peal & co. that you can view on the BB web site. A genuine box, as compared with the over the shoulder items that are most popular today.

Don't let the $1200 scare you off. If you like the style, you can often find the same thing on ebay, or at a discount merchant.

Have had the Peal item long before it cost that much. It won't wear out, and looks vastly different from anything else you will see in the airports, etc. I've sent the Peal back to BB, over the years, for new handles, etc, and it always comes back in good shape.

There was a luggage co in midtown NY named something like Lederer. Couldn't find a web site for them. They always had the Peal style for a lot less. That may still be the case.

Get the best one you can afford, and you will never have to replace it.

You are wise to spend a little time on this item. When you go on a sales call, a negotiation, or into court, very little sends out a message that you are to be taken seriously, like the brief case that you carry (even if it only contains your lunch sack).

Good luck!


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

Love the customhide. I'll get my next briefcase from them.


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

...and I need a new one:


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

I have/have had a couple of Brooks Peals, although not an attache, which is a style that I would not find very useful, and they are certainly highly recommended. You can find such items at relative discounts on ebay. I posted a link to in the Ebay Trad thread, although it is now sold. It's really stunning:










I think the ultimate in briefcases, at least for me, would be one from Swaine Adeney, although the price is jaw dropping. If I could have any bag it would be this one from SAB:

The price at retail would be something in the $2000-$2500 range, which is why helps me enjoy my Atlas all the more!

Filson has the , although some have mentioned finding it a bit on the small side:

As recommended above, take your time and make a careful and informed decision.


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

Coolidge24 said:


> Well the True Trad briefcase isn't a briefcase at all...it's one of these puppies
> 
> https://www.buyonlinenow.com/photo2.asp?photo=EJ052061.jpg&width=225
> 
> Gradually it becomes tattered and wet from the rain. You put post it notes on it and telephone numbers with no names, and test out pens, and cross out old clients.


Coolidge, excellent. I'm not an attorney, but here's my briefcase:










It requires replacement about once a year.

JB


----------



## interestedinclothing (Feb 8, 2007)

I really, really don't like the look of a man's wearing a shoulder bag. Add a cup of Starbuck's coffee and a cell phone pressed to your ear, and you will look modern rather than traditional. Buy a briefcase, forgo the shoulder strap, and hold the briefcase in your hand. The only exception is if your other two hands are occupied with luggage already, as at a train station or in an airport.

Sorry if this sounds negative, and isn't topical, but I haver never seen a man who wore a shoulder bag that didn't look modern and effemininate, for lack of a better word. The same applies to wheels on luggage, etc. Unless you are encumbered, carrying your luggage in your hand is traditional, and carrying it on your shoulder or on wheels is modern.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

The bags above have removable shoulder straps. The one for my Atlas is in a drawer. 

An accordian case can be fine, however if one is commuting or carrying books and/or a laptop I think it might be insufficient.

There seems to be an idea that an attache is 'traditional' while top frames and flapovers/wraparounds are not. However, all those designs are traditional (you can find vintage offerings of each on ebay all the time). If we're talking 'Trad' I would think some variation on the flapover would be the Ivy look.


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

tripreed said:


> OK, I'm not sure if this is actual useful advice, but I felt like a little bit of bragging. Inspired by the 1945 Army Briefcase from Customhide (pictured here)
> 
> I was able to pick up this one on Ebay (made by Korchmar, whoever they are)
> 
> ...


Nice bag, thanks for the heads up! I am going to save my nickels from lunch and pick one of those up in whiskey. Very nice.


----------



## tripreed (Dec 8, 2005)

Squadron A said:


> Nice bag, thanks for the heads up! I am going to save my nickels from lunch and pick one of those up in whiskey. Very nice.


It is indeed. I'm not sure if you recall, but forum member patbrady2005 purchased one a little while back. Here is a thread about it, along with some actual picture of his case https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=62003&highlight=customhide+1945


----------



## Tom Buchanan (Nov 7, 2005)

Some thoughts:

If you carry legal size files (otherwise known as Coolidge or Joe Tradly's briefcase above ), then the Customhide scholar model may not work for you. I ordered one a while back and it was smaller than advertized and had to be returned. The handle on mine seemed very small too.

I have been very pleased with an Atlas "accountants" flap over bag that AlanC recommended a while ago. Very well made, especially for about $290.

I do love the old accountant style, top frame bags mentioned above. I would agree that they are very classic. Very few come with a shoulder strap however. 

While I agree that shoulder straps are not the most manly things, they can be necessary when trying to lug a laptop and files through a large airport. As long as your briefcase is the size of a briefcase, and not one of these man-purses, I dont see a problem in using a strap when necessary.


----------



## egadfly (Nov 10, 2006)

I've got one like this:






​Mine is about ten years old and in need of some work (zipper replacement, new cleats, thorough cleaning/conditioning, etc.). Does anyone have a source for top-notch luggage repair?

(Word to the wise for Phila-area trads: avoid Robinsons.)

EGF


----------



## Intrepid (Feb 20, 2005)

interestedinclothing said:


> I really, really don't like the look of a man's wearing a shoulder bag. Add a cup of Starbuck's coffee and a cell phone pressed to your ear, and you will look modern rather than traditional. Buy a briefcase, forgo the shoulder strap, and hold the briefcase in your hand. The only exception is if your other two hands are occupied with luggage already, as at a train station or in an airport.
> 
> Sorry if this sounds negative, and isn't topical, but I haver never seen a man who wore a shoulder bag that didn't look modern and effemininate, for lack of a better word. The same applies to wheels on luggage, etc. Unless you are encumbered, carrying your luggage in your hand is traditional, and carrying it on your shoulder or on wheels is modern.


Very interesting point, that will annoy some.

However, as a general rule, you can almost always spot the senior people in a management group, because the amount of stuff that they carry is inversely proportional to their rank. The new associate carries a couple of briefcases, and the senior guy has a small folder. That's just the way things work.

Obviously many exceptions; air travel, going to court where the need for a lot of documents may be necessary, at a moments notice, etc.

Most guys can probably get by with much less stuff than they carry in their briefcases.(Look how much stuff most of us carry in a wallet that isn't necessary). Lugging a huge briefcase full of stuff, usually signifies a junior role.

A couple of years ago, Dick Cavitt did a broadway appearance. After the performance, he had an unstructured dialoigue, with the audience.

Cavitt was standing on the stage with his hand in his pocket. Some nit wit in the audience asked, "are you playing with yourself?"

Cavitt said, "No, I have people that do that for me."

If possible, it's helpful to appear with a briefcase that implies that others do most of the heavy lifting.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Intrepid said:


> If possible, it's helpful to appear with a briefcase that implies that others do most of the heavy lifting.


----------



## Coolidge24 (Mar 21, 2005)

AlanC said:


>


I'd just like to give two thumbs up to this combination. Not outfitty, not silly. Very practical, yet distinct in that it is the Ivy/trad look. Very nicely done.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Coolidge, thank you very much. I honestly believe that's the highest compliment you could pay to someone's attire. Thanks.


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

*JFK*


----------



## patbrady2005 (Oct 4, 2005)

tripreed said:


> It is indeed. I'm not sure if you recall, but forum member patbrady2005 purchased one a little while back. Here is a thread about it, along with some actual picture of his case https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=62003&highlight=customhide+1945


I'm still very pleased with my Customhide bag. Customer service was great and it is a handsome product that performs well.


----------



## Harris (Jan 30, 2006)

AlanC said:


>


Alan, is that the Norman Hilton?


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Good memory, Harris, but that's a Brooks Bros I picked up at thrift for $3 or so. The Brooks is my back-up herringbone tweed.


----------



## Intrepid (Feb 20, 2005)

*"Blink"*



AlanC said:


> Good memory, Harris, but that's a Brooks Bros I picked up at thrift for $3 or so. The Brooks is my back-up herringbone tweed.


Alan, what Cooly said.

In addition, this is a perfect example of the point that Malcom Gladwell made in his best seller, "Blink".

His point was that almost all people reach a decision within five seconds (Blink), regarding their total evaluation of a person, that they have just met. He wasn't trying to indicate that this is good or bad, but that this is just the way things work.

In your photo, the thrift genesis of the jacket is unimportant. The look says that here is someone with taste of understated elegance. On topic, the brief case difinitely says that here is a deal maker that needs to be taken seriously.

Very well done!


----------



## svb (Dec 5, 2007)

Reviving this thread to ask a related question:

I'm graduating law school this year and my parents have asked me what type of briefcase I want for graduation. I will be practicing as a defense litigator after the bar. 

I like the look of the Jack Georges briefcases a lot. My question is this -- what color?

I typically wear navy/grey suits with brown shoes, brown belt, and black watch (so as to not be too matchy-matchy). Should I go for a classic black briefcase or look for something in a darker brown?


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

svb said:


> Reviving this thread to ask a related question:
> 
> I'm graduating law school this year and my parents have asked me what type of briefcase I want for graduation. I will be practicing as a defense litigator after the bar.
> 
> ...


First, congrats and good luck with the Bar.

Second, I would go with brown. I have a classic lawyer briefcase (legal sized and opens at the top--a true briefcase, not an attache case and not a trial bag--although you will want one of these, too) in a lighter shade of brown (Hartman belting leather). Over the years, it has darkened and developed a nice patina. Brown works with almost everything, and I fear that scratches and scuffs would detract from a black briefcase, rather than adding to its character.

Third, enjoy the practice and make sure you keep a copy of Blacks handy.


----------



## Quay (Mar 29, 2008)

Greetings All:

I've two cases for more formal work such as meetings, etc. Both are classic Hartman briefcases, one in the lighter tan shade that I inherited from my father and the other in the darker brown which really is aging beautifully. They're astonishingly sturdy, never tip over and always look more than presentable.

For less formal work and especially when I need to carry many things at the last moment I use a variety of those indestructible canvas boat & tote bags from LL Bean. Even though one might expect them to be too "casual" on some occasions I've always received compliments from more modern bag carriers on their construction, utility and basic sensible good looks. (And these days you can order them in just about any color and size you like, including ones with zippered tops.) In fact, I've made converts of several colleagues who are attorneys and they swear they can't live without them now.

Lastly, congratulations on your graduation and best of luck on the bar exam!

Cordially,
Adrian Quay


----------



## randomdude (Jun 4, 2007)

I have the Jack Georges briefbag in burgundy and I love it. It looks sooooo good. 

Also, the bar exam is pretty easy.


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

randomdude said:


> Also, the bar exam is pretty easy.


If it were anywhere other than California, I would agree.


----------



## Hayek (Jun 20, 2006)

I know this is terribly un-trad though I am a big fan of Tumi. This is a time when raw functionality outweighs any other concerns (they are very well built). However I mainly use it when traveling and carrying a laptop so my purposes might be a bit different from yours.


----------



## enecks (Apr 25, 2007)

randomdude said:


> Also, the bar exam is pretty easy.


One hopes...


----------



## 16128 (Feb 8, 2005)

Quay said:


> For less formal work and especially when I need to carry many things at the last moment I use a variety of those indestructible canvas boat & tote bags from LL Bean. Even though one might expect them to be too "casual" on some occasions I've always received compliments from more modern bag carriers on their construction, utility and basic sensible good looks. (And these days you can order them in just about any color and size you like, including ones with zippered tops.) In fact, I've made converts of several colleagues who are attorneys and they swear they can't live without them now.


Those are very useful, and fit a laptop. (I put the laptop in a separate sleeve).

Everybody in my company carries everything in our laptops - not folders or paper materials. But everyone has the ubiquitous black laptop bag. I hate those at the airport - it's hard to get the computer out to scan and they're so...identikit.


----------



## swb120 (Aug 9, 2005)

I love the 1945 Army Briefcase from Customhide. Does anyone have one? Are they well-made and functional? I am badly in need of a briefcase.


----------



## Sharkey (Mar 12, 2006)

When I graduated from law school 20 years ago, I had a particular briefcase in mind, one that I had seen barristers in London carry as well as some people in older movies. It was the soft sided kind that opens at the top and has two handles, kind of like the Jack Goeges bag but with two handles instead of one. The top closes kind of like a glastone bag closes. I found one on orchard street downtown new york for $200, which was a pretty high price for that place at that time. I have had it ever since, and I love it. You can fit virtually anything into it - i have had a ten inch wide stock of documents in it - and because it has two handles and closes at the top, you can open it easily when standing and get things out of it - not as easy with the one handle kind. And it looks damn good; it means business; it is for people with gravitas. 

over the years I have tried others, including a much smaller one that is almost like a portfolio, but has a handle; looks good when carrying it under your arm. 

I too disapprove of shoulder straps, but did receive as a gift a coach bag with one. Useful for traveling, but now when wearing a suit.


----------



## hbecklin (Aug 22, 2007)

I'm surprised, in this discussion no one has brought up Tusting. I have a one of their Melchbournes, which I purchased off of STP for a scant bit more than 50% off the price in £ + S&H. I don't think they have it anymore on STP, though. I really like it, and the quality of the leathers and workmanship is very high.

Lederer in Midtown Manhattan was mentioned. It is a boutique on the left side of the New York Palace hotel. Nice, but if you are looking for English/American goods your choices will be limited. They seem to carry mostly Italian stuff, but much of it IS trad.

I too dislike the look of a shoulder strap, but find it handy in an airport or when I'm at school. Otherwise, I take it off.


----------



## Quay (Mar 29, 2008)

I just noticed this "new" Hartmann classic lawyer's briefcase listed on Macy's website. Curiously, I can't seem to find it on the main Hartmann Luggage site.

https://www1.macys.com/catalog/product/index.ognc?ID=280069&CategoryID=20551&LinkType=EverGreen

It is quite handsome I think.

Cordially ,
Adrian Quay


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^Nice, but doesn't look very 'slim' as the name suggests.


----------



## Tucker (Apr 17, 2006)

AlanC said:


> ^Nice, but doesn't look very 'slim' as the name suggests.


It is "slim" relative to the depth of their regular lawyer's brief (7 inches or so), and an inch or so smaller in height and width.


----------



## tintin (Nov 19, 2004)

After 20 years of screwing around with hard cases I finally went soft (that sounds oddly pornographic).

I've had the Lederer that was mentioned earlier (they're still around. On 5th around 49th or 50th). Beautiful hard case in tan with dark green lining. It fell apart after six or seven years. Then, a Mark Cross. It fell apart after six or seven years. Then I went to Orvis. I would have preferred Filson but the Battenkill back pack and shoulder computer case are my everyday now. They're lighter, cheaper and not so fogey as a hard case can be. Still, fogey can be good.

www.thetrad.blogspot.com


----------



## Canadian (Jan 17, 2008)

I have three. One is fairly shiny, nice leather, O/S by Kenneth Cole. It's my briefcase I take to job interviews or fancy events where I need to haul about paperwork. The second was left to me by my grandfather and is a no-nonsense hard plastic case. This case bore the brunt of my university years and I was very hard on it. It's a little scratched up, but I'll probably use it for years to come.

The third, in need of repair is an oxblood traditional case which I thrifted for ten bucks in Vancouver. Holds a labtop, medications, a book and a spare set of underwear. 

I've never had a truly fancy briefcase, but I prefer to carry something practical, not something that's going to get stolen at the airport.

Thomas


----------



## svb (Dec 5, 2007)

So this is what I ultimately decided on:





thanks for all the helpful input!


----------



## Quay (Mar 29, 2008)

That looks like a fine choice! I was not familiar with this brand until I saw your post. Thank you for letting me in on this -- several stores nearby that carry this brand. I shall have to take a look at them.

Cordially,
Adrian Quay


----------



## wessex (Feb 1, 2008)

If only I knew of AAAT when I was in the market for a 20-year briefcase!!

I bought this thing from Coach about a year ago. It has performed well under heavy commuting stress, but I feel my money could've been spent much more wisely elsewhere. Shite, for what this evil marketing company charged me I could've had a pair of gorgeous mcarthur shells!










I also considered a Tusting, but they were difficult to view in person (even in Manhattan). If you see me in the misery of NJT/MTA please say hello! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Faulkner (Jun 24, 2006)

Check out Glaser Designs.

https://www.glaserdesigns.com/Assets/BriefcasePages/B22148WLitigation.html


----------

